# NapsGear without Question



## BigBCross55 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Hey guys, Just figured I'd get on here and let everyone know how my past order went with my last supplier..I used NapsGear.org...They still ha e yet to ever let me down..I ordered my gear on a Monday...Exactly two weeks later, everything arrived and not one thing was damaged..I've used them in the past and will use them again in the future....YOU CANT GO WRONG WITH NAPS!! As always just trying to help the people looking for they're first order...Take my word...Try NAPS..You won't be disappointed...Huge inventory and Great prices..Thanks again NapsGear...Customer for life...Be safe guys...Hope that'd help someone out there.*


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2016)

I hope your first born gets AIDS.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 8, 2016)

Hahahaha why not just pay the advertisement fee? Shill much?


----------



## snake (Sep 9, 2016)

People still taking that hook?


----------



## Milo (Sep 9, 2016)

"Thanks Napsgear" lmao. Sounds like a genital warts commercial.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 9, 2016)

Usually around 1 in the afternoon I am ready for a Nap


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 9, 2016)

BigBCross55 said:


> *Hey guys, Just figured I'd get on here and let everyone know how my past order went with my last supplier..I used NapsGear.org...They still ha e yet to ever let me down..I ordered my gear on a Monday...Exactly two weeks later, everything arrived and not one thing was damaged..I've used them in the past and will use them again in the future....YOU CANT GO WRONG WITH NAPS!! As always just trying to help the people looking for they're first order...Take my word...Try NAPS..You won't be disappointed...Huge inventory and Great prices..Thanks again NapsGear...Customer for life...Be safe guys...Hope that'd help someone out there.*



take my word.......Your a phaggot.  get the fuk outta here


----------



## SGTgrunt (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm new here, and I'm sitting here praying that you fall d*ck first into a toaster and land in the bathtub.  Sh*tbird.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 18, 2016)

When trini gets the runs.....he runs with Pepto :32 (17):


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 19, 2016)

dirt bag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deejeff442 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have ordered from naps.  Been a few years 
I had no problems and good results. 
I have since found a more local supplier .
Also have a friend up north who still orders from them. I suppose if you can't get a real hook up they are ok.


----------



## benning78 (Oct 3, 2016)

O yeay hm.


----------

